# Random Coins



## Bixel (Aug 31, 2015)

Was helping my mom go through my grandmas stuff that had been sitting around for the past 10 years. Found a box of random coins, mostly foreign except for a few exceptions. First photo:1866 US 2 cent, 1844 US large cent that someone cut a square out of, 1863 US NOT ONE CENT/ INDUSTRY Civil war token Photo two:1856 french Dix Centimes, 1806 Britannia, 1831 Britannia, 1894 Italy 10 Centesimi, 1866 Italy 10 Centesimi, 1899 France 10C, 1829 Brittania, 1855 french cinq centimes(Very sharp looking coin)


----------



## Bixel (Aug 31, 2015)

1868 french 1 franc, 1925 french 5 centimes(nice and sharp), 1882 dutch 1 cent, Portsmouth , NH aluminum Free Park token  This is only a small sample. There are a few hundred coins in the box, this is just some of the more interesting ones in my opinion. Lots more interesting coins mostly 1920-1950s.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 1, 2015)

That is neat stuff!  When I was younger I was given my great aunt's collection (accumulation) of coins...looks like she had set aside anything interesting or silver for her entire life.  I still have all those coins...probably 20 lbs of silver coins in two little metal boxes.  I've not looked at them for probably 10 years.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 1, 2015)

Wrong Forum, I guess.


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice coins. Many of the tokens could be worth $$ too. The 1863 (not one cent) token might be a good one. The story Ive heard was there was a shortage of cents in some areas and tokens were used in their place. Good luck with your box of finds!.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 1, 2015)

"In 1862, due to the Civil War, the U.S. Mint began to cut minting of new coinage. In response to this, many stores created these as advertisements and, essentially, cash: Civil War Store Tokens. By 1864, the U.S. Congress not only banned these tokens, but they also made all private minting illegal." ^ Part of  write-up I did of a store token in my collection. ^ To continue it, they made "Patriotic tokens" as well and another type of token-- the idea of it currently escapes me. It might fall under that category as it says Industry on it?


----------



## 2find4me (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice coins, the war tokens have always been my favorite. A close up of it would help identify the value and variant.


----------



## Bixel (Sep 1, 2015)

2find4me said:
			
		

> Nice coins, the war tokens have always been my favorite. A close up of it would help identify the value and variant.



Sadly the one I have is rough. It has seen much better days. Is fairly worn and has a bunch of marks in the coin. Will try and get a good close up photo tomorrow of it.


----------

